# κατά μείζονα λόγο ή κατά κύριο λόγο;



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς να με συμπαθάτε που ρωτάω κάτι τόσο τετριμμένο, που μάλλον οι περισσότεροι από εσάς θα το γνωρίζετε ήδη και θα με δουλεύετε από μέσα σας, αλλά κάπως πρέπει να μάθω κι εγώ ο καψερός...

Λημματογράφηση της έκφρασης *κατά μείζονα λόγο* (11.900 ευρήματα).
ΛΝΕΓ (2006): *πολύ περισσότερο*
ΛΚΝ: *κυρίως*
ΛΣΓ: Δεν το έχει, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει λήμμα _μείζων_.
Κριαράς (1998): Δεν έχει λήμμα _μείζων_, ούτε καν ως υπολήμμα στο _μέγας_.
Δημητράκος: *κατά μεγαλυτέραν αιτιολογίαν, υποχρέωσιν*

Λημματογράφηση της έκφρασης *κατά κύριο λόγο* (315.000 ευρήματα).
Δεν περιλαμβάνεται ως έκφραση σε κανένα από τα προαναφερθέντα λεξικά — αλλά εμφανίζεται ανέλπιστα εδώ:
Βοσταντζόγλου, 1133 ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΤΗΣ: *κατά κύριον λόγον, κυρίως*

Οι απορίες μου:
1. Συμφωνούν τελικά τα λεξικά μας για το τι σημαίνει η έκφραση _κατά μείζονα λόγο_;
2. Γιατί η έκφραση _κατά κύριο λόγο_, που προϋπήρχε λημματογραφημένη σε παλαιό λεξικό (Βοσταντζόγλου) και χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα σήμερα, απουσιάζει από τα μείζονα σύγχρονα λεξικά;
3. Είναι συνώνυμες οι δύο αυτές εκφράσεις ή όχι; Διότι οι περισσότεροι που γράφουν ή λένε _κατά μείζονα λόγο_ φαίνεται να εννοούν _κατά κύριο λόγο_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2008)

Η δική μου απάντηση αφορά μόνο το αν είναι συνώνυμες οι δυο εκφράσεις: Όχι, βέβαια. Εκείνοι που χρησιμοποιούν το "κατά μείζονα λόγο" και εννοούν "κατά κύριο λόγο", κάνουν λάθος.
Το "κατά μείζονα λόγο" σημαίνει πολύ περισσότερο, "πολλώ μάλλον". Το "κατά κύριο λόγο" σημαίνει "κυρίως".

Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με.


----------



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

Αν και δεν γνώριζα τη διαφορά που περιγράφει η Αλεξάνδρα, με ξενίζει πολύ η έκφραση "κατά μείζονα λόγο" και δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ.


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. Όμως για το "κατά κύριο λόγο" έχουμε λεξικογραφική τρύπα πολύ μεγάλη, αν δεν υπάρχει πουθενά (μήπως υπάρχει στο λόγος ή στο κατά;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Αν ψάξουμε στο σώμα του ΛΚΝ, θα βρούμε μόνο το «κατά κύριο λόγο» σαν ερμήνευμα/συνώνυμο στο (υπο)λήμμα *βασικά*, παρέα με το _κυρίως_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Το ΛΚΝ δίνει στο λήμμα _λόγος_:
(έκφρ.) _κατά μείζονα* / κύριο* λόγο_

Στο λήμμα κύριος, -α, -ο (επίθ.) παραθέτει (να υποθέσω ότι μου ξέφυγε πριν ή είναι τόσο γρήγοροι στο ΚΕΓ;):
(έκφρ.) _κατά κύριο λόγο_, κυρίως

Εγώ είχα υπόψη μου τη διαφοροποίηση που υποστηρίζουν η Αλεξάνδρα κι ο Νίκος Σαραντ. (αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος — κι η ασυμφωνία των λεξικών δεν με βοήθησε να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα), και το γεγονός ότι μόνο το ΛΚΝ υποστηρίζει ότι οι δύο εκφράσεις είναι απολύτως συνώνυμες (με σημασία «κυρίως»), ίσως δηλώνει ότι, ναι μεν λημματογραφεί την έκφραση _κατά μείζονα λόγο_, αλλά πιθανότατα λανθασμένα. Τι λόγο να ζητήσουμε μετά εμείς από όσους παρασύρονται και τη χρησιμοποιούν με λάθος τρόπο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

> ...ή είναι τόσο γρήγοροι στο ΚΕΓ;



Όχι μόνο δεν είναι γρήγοροι, αλλά την πάτησα κι εγώ που στηρίχτηκα στην αναζήτηση στο πλήρες κείμενο, λησμονώντας ότι τα παλικάρια έχουν ξεχάσει στο greek-language.gr να συμπεριλάβουν τις φράσεις του λεξικού. Αλλά τα (ίδια;) παλικάρια στον Κόμβο, στη Σύνθετη αναζήτηση, επιτρέπουν αναζήτηση στη λέξη (την κεφαλή του λήμματος), σε ερμήνευμα ή σε παράδειγμα, αλλά όχι στις φράσεις. Μπρίλιαντ!


----------

